# Problem mit .bat-Datei



## Parantatatam (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt neu damit angefangen .bat-Dateien zu schreiben und musste mich gleich erstmal damit geschlagen geben, dass ich irgendwie nicht mehrzeilige Sachen machen kann. Ich kann also nur eine Zeile schreiben und mehr nicht.

Warum? Was kann ich machen, damit das geht? Ich habe es bisjetzt mit dem Editor von MS gemacht oder sollte ich das besser lassen?

Danke!


----------



## deepthroat (20. März 2008)

Hi.





einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> ich habe jetzt neu damit angefangen .bat-Dateien zu schreiben und musste mich gleich erstmal damit geschlagen geben, dass ich irgendwie nicht mehrzeilige Sachen machen kann. Ich kann also nur eine Zeile schreiben und mehr nicht.


Versteh ich nicht. Was bedeutet das denn bzw. wie kommst du darauf?


einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Warum? Was kann ich machen, damit das geht? Ich habe es bisjetzt mit dem Editor von MS gemacht oder sollte ich das besser lassen?


Der Editor ist zwar kein Stück komfortabel, aber dafür reicht er allemal.

Gruß


----------



## Parantatatam (20. März 2008)

Mh, ich verstehe das nämlich auch nicht...


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

@einfach nur crack
Ich glaube er versteht deine Aussage nicht.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Azi (20. März 2008)

Was passiert denn, wenn du mehrere Zeilen schreibst? Gibt es irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder so? Was genau schreibst du in die Batch-Datei?


----------



## Parantatatam (20. März 2008)

Naja, also ich habe z.B. versucht, sowas wie das hier zu schreiben:

```
start
echo Hallo
```

Aber bei mehreren Zeilen kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Das einzige was bei mir ging, ist das hier:

```
start
start
```
Da öffnen sich 2 Fenster.


----------



## crazymischl (20. März 2008)

Hi,
damit es anzeigt, musst du eine pause einfügen, denn sonst "verschwindet" das bat-fenster natürlich sofort:

neu.bat:

```
@echo off
echo hallo1
echo hallo2
echo hallo3
echo hallo4
pause
exit
```

>> Das Dos-Fenster zeigt dann folgendes:

hallo1
hallo2
hallo3
hallo4
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Tatse......

Danach drückst du eine Taste und das Dos-Fenster wird geschlossen

Was lernen wir daraus: immer am ende eine "pause" einfügen, denn dann kannst du in aller ruhe die ausgabe der bat-datei im Dos-Fenster lesen. (es sei denn du hast vorher nen syntaxfehler, dann schließt das Dos-Fenster austomatisch) xD


----------



## Parantatatam (20. März 2008)

Ah! Danke, dass hilft mir um einiges weiter.


----------

